# Guanajuato



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Really great that more interest in Guanajuato. Rather than subvert the RV or banking threads, would really like to start a discussion on Guanjuato as really a beautiful & fascinating place that doesn't get enough discussion. We also found San Miguel crowded although not as expensive as portrayed. We ended up in Mineral de Pozos about 45min from San Miguel and 1.5hrs from Guanajuato. We get to Guanajuato a couple times a month but mostly to visit Santa Rosa for jams & pottery and Capela. We used to eat at Conde Valenciana but believe closed. There is a great fusion restaurant in Santa Rosa but we are always looking for places to see as well as to eat. Any suggestions or discussion appreciated.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great idea conklinwh. I felt bad dragging the banking thread so far off topic.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that you can be a great source on what to see, do, stay & eat in Guanajuato and certainly look forward to your and others thoughts.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, not wanting to see this thread die I'll post some Gto, info... as best I can.

What to see? Well there are, or course, the famous mummies (Las Momias). The first 10 are interesting, the other 200 are sort of, "hmmm, more dead folks?". But it is worth seeing as a curiosity.

The Jardín de la Union is always great to just sit and people watch with the lovely Teatro Juarez as a backdrop. I can pass hours there without getting bored. It's basically the city's zocalo and it has a mellow vibe with all the trees and shops and cafes with outdoor seating. I just like to grab a park bench and hang out.

Other times I like to walk the streets of the centro area. At times I forget if I'm in France or Mexico. Plus I usually run into folks I know while strolling the streets. Guanajuato is big enough to not be a pueblo but small enough that you bump into friends while you're out and about.

My favorite spot is Plaza San Fernando. I'm not sure why I like it so much but it is a good people watching spot too and something there, maybe the fountain, makes me calm.

Going up to El Pipila gives a great panoramic view of the city and is worth the climb or the price of the teleferico (cable car) trip. You can see the Pipila statue from the Jardin and I can always tell the Mexican tourists from the foreigners because the foreigners just glance and move on but the Mexicans always stop and gawk and say "look!!! it's El Pipila" and take family photos with the statue in the background. El Pipila is a hero and all the Mexican kids learn about him in school and dress up in Pipila costumes... so when they see the famous statue they flip out. It's sort of like the Lincoln memorial for Americans -- what US kid hasn't seen that image?

Cristo Rey is about a 45 minute bus ride out of town and up a mountain. I love the bus trip because it passes through several little villages and you just may have a chicken bus experience as many local folks use it and transport their critters. One time I saw a whole family at the bus stop in a village and they had a cow with them. I started to think, "Oh man, they're going to board the bus with that cow!" However, apparently it was their beloved family bovine and it was only there to help wish the daughter farewell, since she was the only one who actually got on the bus.
Cristo Rey itself is a mountain top temple with a giant Christ statue in front. The architecture of the church is very nice and the views are outstanding. They tell me that the location was chosen because it is the exact geographical center of Mexico and they wanted a church at that location. All in all, worth the trip.

Anyway, enough for this post!


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

If you take the bus between Catemaco and Acayucan, you may be fortunate to have the bus stop for a friendly mutt sitting beside the road. He climbs the stairs and sits down happily riding along. The driver pulls over further down the road and the dog departs with a wag of his tail. I wish I knew more, but then maybe this is enough. With a smile and shake of my head I think, I love Mexico.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Fusion restaurant ? I have never eaten a fusion, if they are deep fried I am sure they (it) tastes great! Tell me more..


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Question: Is there a board for or with a number of Guanajuato folks on it? We'd like to see if we could find someone there who would like to house swap during October.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for the fusion term. Fusion refers to a mixing/blending of multiple cuisines(fusing if you will). In this particular restaurant, Ik Etznab, the chef started in Puebla and then trained in Europe so a very interesting mixture of Mexican and European with a restaurant set high in the trees about KM 89 on the Guanajuato/Dolores road just past the main entrance to Santa Rosa.
Really appreciate the thoughts on Guanjuato. We(at least I) want to go to Momias but have done the Jardin & Pipila. Latter is a great view while good coffee spots on the Jardin. We also very much enjoyed the Alhondiga Museum speaking of Pipila and really like watching the school kids jostle for position at the kissing street. Is the mercado worthwhile? How about the tour of Teatro Juarez? Have you been to the "ghost" mining town that is cerca de Cristo? Do you have restaurant suggestions cerca do Jardin or reasonably easy to find?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mainecoons said:


> Question: Is there a board for or with a number of Guanajuato folks on it? We'd like to see if we could find someone there who would like to house swap during October.


There is one but it isn't all that active. However, it's probably worth your while to check it out and see. You'll have to find it through google since I'm pretty sure putting a link to it here is against forum rules.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I suggest a PM from Circle110 to Mainecoons?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Much to my embarrassment, I can't find the link for the forum. Nor can I remember the exact name. Like I said, I didn't find it of any use but someone searching for a house sit just might have luck there.

Mainecoons - this October probably won't be a time that I'll be needing a house sitter but in the future I will be needing one a couple times a year. I will PM you when the time comes to see if it is of interest to you.


----------

